# Topics > AI in car and transport > Taxi >  Robotaxi service, Deeproute.ai Co., Ltd., Shenzhen, Guangdong, China

## Airicist2

Developer - Deeproute.ai Co., Ltd.

----------


## Airicist2

First ride with DeepRoute.ai Robotaxi

Nov 1, 2021




> On July 19, 2021, DeepRoute.ai officially started offering Robotaxi service to the public in the Futian Central Business District of Shenzhen, China. For the first time, autonomous driving is becoming part of local citizen's daily life. 
> By mid Oct, we've operated for 90 days and completed around 20,000 requests. We recorded some feedback of rider's first robotaxi experience.

----------

